# New guy in N.W. Arkansas



## mrnewberry (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello, my name is Allen and I am working towards having a few bees this year. The current plan is to build a couple of top bar hives and get some bees through the local beekeeping association. I am looking forward to learning a lot!

Allen


----------



## Stanisr (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Allen, I'm Rick and I am not far from you across the state line in Oklahoma. Good luck and if I can help, let me know.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (May 10, 2011)

Hi Allen! My name's Allen too and I'm in NC Arkansas. Good luck with your bees.


----------



## Sully1882 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Allen,

My name is Thomas and I am just down the road in Fayetteville! Welcome to the forum. I have only been to the NWA bee keepers meetings once and it was back last summer. Keep meaning to go back just seems like something always comes up! When are you supposed to get your bees?

Sully


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Allen!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

I am way west of you. In Arkansas.


Velcome.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Greenland here, Fayetteville address though.


----------



## mrnewberry (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! 
Thomas, I believe the bees are supposed to get in the beginning of march.


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

Where are you getting bees in the beginning of March? I may want some.


----------



## mrnewberry (Feb 13, 2012)

I mistyped they will be in at the end of march.


----------



## belliott (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome.

I actually have a Lowell address. I live in the Hickory Creek area.


----------



## mrnewberry (Feb 13, 2012)

belliott said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I actually have a Lowell address. I live in the Hickory Creek area.


Me too. I'm just off of 264.


----------



## belliott (Apr 17, 2011)

Me too, just past Cow Face Rd.


----------



## mrnewberry (Feb 13, 2012)

belliott said:


> Me too, just past Cow Face Rd.


Well then, I probably drive past you 2 or more times a day.


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

Alter ego? Related? lol


----------

